# Nelson - Glenelg River Mouth 1st March-5th March



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

G'day people, just putting out a feeler for anyone who wants to hit Nelson for a fish in the yaks. Never been but am keen as mustard to have a crack. Sometime between now and march would be ideal as summer is the go for the jewies to be a swimmin.... SA boys lets get trip up and running again since wallaroo.......


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd be into that one Mattdogger but off to Tassie in march. Good luck with it though, it's a beaut place


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Matt. Nelson / Glenelg River is on my 'to do' list, but have no hope for a trip like that probably until spring. Good luck with it - it sounds like a great spot.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I'm wit ya Matt.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Duncan. Looks like it may just be us. I have to back for full time work by March 12. Adelaide Cup we. Probably need to wait a week or two before I can afford to do it. There is a caravan site a bit like Wallaro but has trees with sites for $15 a night for powered ones. Sounds good and is not far from the river. (Kywong Caravan Park). Lets organise a thurs-sunday again. Gives us a easy drive and two days to explore before weekend fishers hit the water.

Catch ya soon.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok the dates are sorted some what. 1st of march through to the 5th. Thurs thru mon. We will be there so roll up roll up!!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

heya mate
thought you were headin off to melbourne?!

im headin to canada in may, and already sold my soul to my new employer to do it (well, i sold what is left. i thought it might be a bit too crazy to ask for 3 weeks off after my second day on the job!! but i did, and he gave it to me.)

anyway, he now owns me for a while. might have to hit seacliff on a weekend before then though???

on another note, anyone doing requiring cargo to be imported or exported in australia, send me a PM.... (hope this is ok mods??)


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah funny how things can change. Got a great girlfriend here and things arn't so simple now. She works locally and isn't to keen to move. I have just taken on a heap of work here too. Hope Canada is fantastic and you really enjoy it. As for Seacliff, anytime just let me know and we will work something out.

I'll post re short trips here for a while. Sunday might be a goer for down the murray mouth, I am going to stock up on some cockles and Duncan is attending a boat show. Meet us down there if you want and we can drag some lures down to the channel and then cockle up and drag lures back again. Could probably even chuck in a surf line whilst gathering cockles.....

Keep in contact till you leave and we will definitely hit the water again.


----------



## jelly (Feb 7, 2007)

Mattdogger,

I live in Portland which is 30 mins away from Nelson.I have just started Yak fishing and would like to catch up with you guys for a days fishing on the Glenelg and would highly recommend you have a fish in Portland. It is prime Snapper, Whitting and Kingfish season at the moment.
Keep me upto date with your plans and hopefully see you in March,

Brett

PS I should have my brand new Elite by then


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hello Brett,

I note that Matt has not noticed your posting as yet. Hey mate we would be glad to have you along and soak up some local knowledge.

Matt is paranoid about catching a Mullaway - Me, I am paranoid about catching anything at all. :wink:

We are set up to go on the 1st of March as Matt said. At this point we both have the necessary permissions from our board of directors  We will leave on Thursday morning and be there, what, about 5 hours later.

Look forward to seeing you and your new Elite. Came within a hairs bredth of getting one of those myself but the local dealer would not allow a test ride at the time. :shock:

Anyway, give me a PM with your phone number so we can get in touch.

Cheers


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

G'day Brett. Sorry I didn't get back to you. Duncan and I live very near each other so feel free to pm either of us regarding times and contact details.

Local know how would be fantastic. I have been trying to catch a Mulloway from the yak for a long time now and they just seem to avoid me..... :roll: more time out in the pickle would help too. I am figuring that my odds are pretty much as good as they get around Nelson and the river mouth. :?

Should be a good trip and will be great to have you along.


----------



## jelly (Feb 7, 2007)

Not too sure about local knowledge, I am fairly new to fishing and have not fished at Nelson, so not much help there, sorry. Was hoping for a few " expert" tips from guys like yourselves!!!!!!!!

I will send my number bt PM,

Brett


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

No Worries Brett we can fumble along together and maybe catch a few. Got the number and we will ring you when we get there so that we can arrange a meet up.

Looks like all the rest of the SA crew must have work commitments - Gee What A Shame. And it is the first week of the monthly comp.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Have a great trip fellas - Nelson is one of my "to do's" and this would have been a great opportunity. Trouble is I've used up all my flexi time and I'm meant to be going to Noosa mid march - so timing is just out a bit - bummer  But it sounds like kayak fishing paradise so I'm really looking forward to your reports. Oh, and Duncan, it might be wise to crush the barbs on your sx40's  Have a good one.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Good luck fellas,

If I was not so far away I would be up for it for sure.

water_baby, trip to Canada, May awesome. I will be there August, where will you be based.

Yakabe.


----------



## jelly (Feb 7, 2007)

Hay guys, my new Elite arrived today. I have been at work all day so she is still all wrapped up safe and sound in bubble wrap ( she came inb the post ). Unfortunitly I am working 11 hr shifts all weekend so wont get much chance to take her out for a paddle. Cant wait for the Nelson trip now 

Brett[/b]


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry for the quick hijack matty :lol: thought id better respond to yakabe!

im well mate. good to see you dropped into albany on the way over there! nice report.

off to toronto in may to do a pre-World Championships series of warmup games against local teams, then on to Halifax, Nova Scotia, for the World Championships. (apparently halifax has the worlds second largest natural harbour.... hehe bit of fishing me thinks!)

ill be heading home on the 25th may though, so no real time to spare anyway.

***BTW local yakkers - just got off the phone with my cousin, who has been floating in the mundoo channel since 0330. they have 2 mullys, 60cm and 70cm. looks like tauwitcheries is too far when mundoo is producing in the channel near the boat ramp 
:shock: :shock: ***


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Aaron, do you want to spend an evening fishing the mundoo channel when I return and before you leave??? :wink: Always up for it just let me know when and how. 8) Be great to bag a few down there. Took the new girl to waits the other night and she hooked up on plenty of salmon but landed none. Came home with one nice one. Never seen schools of salmon trout that thick in knee deep water before. Was out on the sand bar before the last break during those north winds.... so many 30-50 cm salmon. Only took down the two alveys with one set of 4/0 rigs, just wanted to teach Ro a bit about surf fishing. Didn't expect that many small ones to be about. Would have been beaut with a handline and a lure or just a smaller hook and some cockles.

Give us a bell if you are up for it. Perhaps you could post a trip to the channel when it suits you one weekend. Duncan, Fisher and scupper probably would like to catch up too.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet Work Brett!!!    Stoked for you. It is awesome picking up the yak!!! I can't wait for this trip either. Got to come home on the Sunday afternoon now, work has reared it's ugly head for Monday. We will be there on Thursday and ready to fish by afternoon/evening. We will give you a call to work stuff out when we arrive.

Be good to witness the blooding of another kayak!! 8)


----------

